# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  How much will the Micro 3D get on Kickstarter?

## MadMikeMitchell

I can't believe it is up to over $1.5million already!  Still has a long way to go.  What do you guys think this will end at?  My guess is $3.5 million.

----------


## Maggie

Well the cheaper rewards are about to run out.  once that happens things will slow up quite a bit.  $3 million seems likely.  What I find incredible is that this printer alone will pretty much put 10-20% more 3D printers into the marketplace.  Filament makers I'm sure are excited.

----------


## Compro01

> Well the cheaper rewards are about to run out.


November delivery is sold out, and December nearly is, but I think they've added another lot of 2500 for January delivery, as I don't remember that being there before.  That'll let them gather another 740k if things keep up.

----------


## QuiveringToad

Yeah, I'm pretty sure they add the January delivery.  This printer is a huge hit, and I think it will reach around $2.5-$3 million.  KS projects usually slow up as they go along.

----------


## Compro01

They just blew past $2 million.

----------

